# wieviel Kb/s benötigt WOW?



## skitt (1. August 2009)

hiall, 
kann mir einer sagen, aus erfahrung oder weil ers weiss, wieviel kb/s oder Mb/s WOW braucht damit es flüssig läuft? also nicht jetzt in dalaran oder 1000W sondern so wenn man lvl! 

merci euch grüsse skitt


----------



## 2boon4you (1. August 2009)

Selbst mit meinem Mobilen 3 Modem das nur ~ 100 kb/s ca hat, konnte ich Problemlos leveln


----------



## Asoriel (1. August 2009)

sehr sehr wenig, so wenig, dass es selbst mit ISDN noch genügt. Bandbreite ist das Letzte um das du dich sorgen musst.


----------



## skitt (1. August 2009)

ahok ja weil ich komm max. auf 22Kb/s ^^ und das is halt echt nicht sehr viel.


----------



## Shadlight (1. August 2009)

jo das passt. aber du wirst kein Ts laufen lassen können un das updaten dauert ewig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skitt (1. August 2009)

kk! ja gut der patch wird en problem...!^^ da werd ich mich in die uni hocken und den da dann laden...;D! danke euch für die antworten.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (1. August 2009)

darf man fragen warum du in Zeiten wo jeder für 10-20 Euro im Monat mindestens ne 16.000er leitung haben kann noch mit so ner lahmen verbindung rumgurkst? Ist nicht bös gemeint.. aber hast du dich mal umgehört ob es nicht was schnelleres fürs gleiche Geld gibt? Anderer Anbieter, übers Kabelnetz vielleicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceek (1. August 2009)

Naja ich aufm Dorf bekomm nix schnelleres als maximal 48kb/s. Mehr rückt die Telekom nicht raus und andere Anbieter... garnicht vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (1. August 2009)

Japp, dito ... *noch mehr auf Herbst freu*


----------



## skitt (1. August 2009)

Ceek schrieb:


> Naja ich aufm Dorf bekomm nix schnelleres als maximal 48kb/s. Mehr rückt die Telekom nicht raus und andere Anbieter... garnicht vorhanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so is es!;D


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (2. August 2009)

ok hab gemeint die haben nachgerüstet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin auch aufm dorf und hab ne 25 Mbit Kabel leitung ^^


----------



## ZAM (2. August 2009)

Hier sind einige durchschnittliche Up- und Downloadraten, die World of Warcraft benötigt, wenn das Spiel gespielt wird:

*Download: 6 kB/s - 360 kB/min - 21 600 kB/h = 21,09 MB/h
Upload: 3 kB/s - 180 kB/min - 10 800 kB/h = 10,54 MB/h* 


Bitte beachten Sie: dies sind nur Durchschnittswerte, die sich ändern können wenn Sie z.B. Quests abgeben, besondere Addons benutzen, Hintergrundprogramme wie Teamspeak verwenden oder ähnliche Aktionen innerhalb des Spiels durchführen. Dabei können mehr Daten ins Internet geschickt oder daraus empfangen werden.

Quelle: http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml...categoryId=2105


----------



## Fendrin (2. August 2009)

Hi,



> ok hab gemeint die haben nachgerüstet


Tun sie immer noch, aber es werden nur vereinzelt nach und nach Outdoor DSLAMs aufgestellt, wo es für die Telekom wirtschaftlich erscheint.

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## EspCap (2. August 2009)

Jepp... wir haben das Glück dass die Kabel BW bei uns die Kabel jetzt verlegt, nachdem es die T-Com wohl nicht für nötig hält...
Aber wer das schnellere Internet liefert ist mir herzlich egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skitt (2. August 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hier sind einige durchschnittliche Up- und Downloadraten, die World of Warcraft benötigt, wenn das Spiel gespielt wird:
> 
> *Download: 6 kB/s - 360 kB/min - 21 600 kB/h = 21,09 MB/h
> Upload: 3 kB/s - 180 kB/min - 10 800 kB/h = 10,54 MB/h*
> ...



ja genau das hab ich gesucht! 
perfekt danke euch.


----------



## Nebola (2. August 2009)

Danke nicht uns, dank Zam -den Buffed Gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (2. August 2009)

Ich hatte auch nur 48kbps, also DSL-Light. Und man kann wohl nebenbei Radio hören oder Ventrilo/TS nutzen.  Die Latenz is bei mir immer zwischen 120-200 gewesen. 

Jetzt bin ich umgezogen, habe 2000er und die Latenz is immernoch 120-200.

^^


----------



## jekyll_do (3. August 2009)

Ich schätze die Zahl auf ca. 8-10 Kb/s.


----------



## Michael S. (4. August 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> darf man fragen warum du in Zeiten wo jeder für 10-20 Euro im Monat mindestens ne 16.000er leitung haben kann noch mit so ner lahmen verbindung rumgurkst? Ist nicht bös gemeint.. aber hast du dich mal umgehört ob es nicht was schnelleres fürs gleiche Geld gibt? Anderer Anbieter, übers Kabelnetz vielleicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



typisch ... jemand mit einer gesichtsradius bei null.

erstens nicht jeder wohnt an stellen wo man solche leitungen bekommt.

zweitens liegt in einigen häusern das maximale bei 10mbit wo dann eine 16mbit leitung nur rumzicken würde. wie bei uns zum beispiel, deswegen wieder 6mbit.

drittens bringen dir die leitungen meistens eh nicht das maximale, wenn alle in deiner straße, rein theoretisch anfangen würden alles zu beanspruchen was ihre leitung hergeben sollte.

zu der eigentlichen frage braucht wow wirklich sehr wenig. du musst aber bedenken das einige addons auch noch anfangen informationen auszutauschen. sieht man daran wenn man diese ausmacht das einige leute besser spielen koennen

ich sehe gerade das ZAD es auch schon geschrieben hat, im bezug auf addons usw^^


----------

